# Navy Petty Officer Mike Monsoor



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

I got this e-mail from one of my American friends today and decided to post it as this is the one of the best ways how to share this story:

Navy Petty Officer Mike Monsoor

PO2 (EOD2) Mike Monsoor, a Navy EOD Technician, was awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor posthumously for jumping on a grenade in Iraq , giving his life to save his fellow SEALs.

During Mike Monsoor's funeral in San Diego , as his coffin was being moved from the hearse to the grave site at Ft. Rosecrans National Cemetery , SEALs were lined up on both sides of the pallbearers route forming a column of twos, with the coffin moving up the center. As Mike's coffin passed, each SEAL, having removed his gold Trident from his uniform, slapped it down embedding the Trident in the wooden coffin.

The slaps were audible from across the cemetery; by the time the coffin arrived grave side, it looked as though it had a gold inlay from all the Tridents pinned to it. This was a fitting send-off for a warrior hero.

This should be front-page news instead of the crap we see every day.

Since the media won't make this news, I choose to make it news by forwarding it onto you guys. I am proud of our military and the men and women who serve in it. They represent the highest and finest values of this country. 

The liberal media never reports this type of thing, please forward it to a few of your friends...

God bless the men and women in our Military.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfK2BQCIIes_


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 30, 2008)

all i can say is wow, i am speechless i am truly speechless. That is an act of courage


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2008)

This is older news Roman, but thanks for posting it here.... Hats off to my fallen Brother, whose courage and self sacrifice are an inspiration to every member who wore the uniform in combat....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2008)

Another of America's finest warriors.


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> This is older news Roman, but thanks for posting it here.... Hats off to my fallen Brother, whose courage and self sacrifice are an inspiration to every member who wore the uniform in combat....



I know Dan, I´ve found it out later while browsing on net. 2006 event. But none posted it here (at least I haven´t found it on this forum) so I´ve posted it. He sure deserves it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 30, 2008)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

Better late than Never!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Absolutely Wayne! Thanks for posting Roman.


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

Just found more details:

Navy SEAL Dies Saving Comrades
Associated Press | October 14, 2006
CORONADO, Calif. - A Navy SEAL sacrificed his life to save his comrades by throwing himself on top of a grenade Iraqi insurgents tossed into their sniper hideout, fellow members of the elite force said.

Petty Officer 2nd Class Michael A. Monsoor had been near the only door to the rooftop structure Sept. 29 when the grenade hit him in the chest and bounced to the floor, said four SEALs who spoke to The Associated Press this week on condition of anonymity because their work requires their identities to remain secret.

"He never took his eye off the grenade, his only movement was down toward it," said a 28-year-old lieutenant who sustained shrapnel wounds to both legs that day. "He undoubtedly saved mine and the other SEALs' lives, and we owe him."

Monsoor, a 25-year-old gunner, was killed in the explosion in Ramadi, west of Baghdad. He was only the second SEAL to die in Iraq since the war began.

Two SEALs next to Monsoor were injured; another who was 10 to 15 feet from the blast was unhurt. The four had been working with Iraqi soldiers providing sniper security while U.S. and Iraqi forces conducted missions in the area.

In an interview at the SEALs' West Coast headquarters in Coronado, four members of the special force remembered "Mikey" as a loyal friend and a quiet, dedicated professional.

"He was just a fun-loving guy," said a 26-year-old petty officer 2nd class who went through the grueling 29-week SEAL training with Monsoor. "Always got something funny to say, always got a little mischievous look on his face."

Other SEALS described the Garden Grove, Calif., native as a modest and humble man who drew strength from his family and his faith. His father and brother are former Marines, said a 31-year-old petty officer 2nd class.

Prior to his death, Monsoor had already demonstrated courage under fire. He has been posthumously awarded the Silver Star for his actions May 9 in Ramadi, when he and another SEAL pulled a team member shot in the leg to safety while bullets pinged off the ground around them.

Monsoor's funeral was held Thursday at Fort Rosecrans National Cemetery in San Diego. He has also been submitted for an award for his actions the day he died.

The first Navy SEAL to die in Iraq was Petty Officer 2nd Class Marc A. Lee, 28, who was killed Aug. 2 in a firefight while on patrol against insurgents in Ramadi. Navy spokesman Lt. Taylor Clark said the low number of deaths among SEALs in Iraq is a testament to their training.

Sixteen SEALs have been killed in Afghanistan. Eleven of them died in June 2005 when a helicopter was shot down near the Pakistan border while ferrying reinforcements for troops pursuing al-Qaida militants.

There are about 2,300 of the elite fighters, based in Coronado and Little Creek, Va.

The Navy is trying to boost that number by 500 - a challenge considering more than 75 percent of candidates drop out of training, notorious for "Hell Week," a five-day stint of continual drills by the ocean broken by only four hours sleep total. Monsoor made it through training on his second attempt.

Sound Off...What do you think? Join the discussion.

Navy SEAL Dies Saving Comrades


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2008)

That Trident pin ceremony tugs at the heart like "Taps".


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine too man, mine too....


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That Trident pin ceremony tugs at the heart like "Taps".



Iwas just getting ready to type that nj, My condolences on the loss of a great soldier


----------



## yardbird78 (Aug 3, 2008)

Petty Officer Monsoor exemplifies the true hero of our military men and women serving our great nation. May God bless all of them and take Mike to be with Him in almighty glory.

Darwin, O.F.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2008)

Mikes' already sittin up there, drunk as a monkey, enjoying all the single fine lookin snappers....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy the R&R, Mikey, you've earned it!


----------

